

Bard (a new Lisp from Mikel Evins) - swannodette
http://bywicket.com/users/mikel/weblog/126a4/

======
mahmud
It's a no-implementation programming language, and the syntax vaguely dylan
like.

------
raganwald
_There is a cadre of programming moralists who will wail and gnash their teeth
that the world doesn't need Yet Another Object System, Yet Another Lisp, or
Yet Another Language. All I can say in reply is, "So what? I couldn't care
less what The World needs. Designing and implementing Bard is entirely about
what I need." If you aren't interested in another Lisp, you are quite free to
move right along. There's nothing to C here._

Slow clap.

------
jrockway
Yay, "void" instead of "nil". I'm going to switch immediately...

~~~
raganwald
in fairness, "void" strikes me as a type while "nil" strikes me as a
representation. When I see "nil" in a language I expect it to have all the
hideous C-like baggage of applying to any type and being a valid value for any
variable. With "void," I would stop and read the documentation to see how it
works.

If void behaves like nil in other languages, that's bad. But if it behaves
like None in Haskell, that's good.

~~~
jrockway
Seeing as how there is no not-Nothing ("Just") data constructor, it seems that
it is more like ⊥ ("undefined").

But like most specifications for unimplemented software, he could have just
forgotten to add this, and will realize he needs the other half when he starts
implementing.

------
KazimirMajorinc
Good luck, Bard.

